# Help concerned about my newly spayed holland lop



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just adopted my first female holland lop. She was spayed on Monday of this week and when I picked her up that afternoon I was told she was pregnant when they spayed her. She is finally eating and drinking and poo is almost back to normal but she pulled out alot of hair And made a nest and acts very sad and sluggish. I took her back to the vet at the shelter and they monitored her for a bit but said she seemed to be fine. What extra steps should I take with her at home to help her recovery process? I usually don't keep my rabbits in a cage they are just baby gated in a bunny proved room but I have had her in a cage the past few days while she is healing.When is it ok to let her back out? And she seems very underweight to me how can I put some weight on her? Thank you any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Hiya hen 

As she was within parturition she will still have hormones in her body for a little while yet. This is why she is displaying nesting tendencies. Her eating, drinking and excreting is a brilliant sign as rabbits tend not to consume anything when they feel unwell. Keep an eye on her scar - make sure it's clean and she isn't over grooming it (I'm assuming she isn't pulling hair from near the wound - if she is then she may need a collar from the vets for a little while.) 

If you can keep her off sawdust etc until she has healed further this will ensure nothing gets stuck to the wound or aggravates it. Keep her on some clean, not fluffy towels instead 

Does she live with other bunnies in the bunny room? 

Em
xx


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

She is on some baby receiving blankets I have washed and put in the cage warm on and off everyday her incision looks great healing very well she doesn't seem to bother it to much. I have noticed her being very lazy about moving her back end though. Could this be due to pain? I have an 8 month old male in the bunny room but have been keeping them separated due to the fact that he hasn't been neutered yet. That is coming up. He visits her cage and they lay next to each other with the cage separating them. It is very sweet. I let her out for a bit today while he was in his cage to eat. But she was interested just hunkered in a corner. This is when I noticed how thin she really is now that she has pulled out the extra hair on her sides and back feet. I'm concerned about her weight. I just recently lost my oldest boy and guess I may be being a bit overly concerned.. Protective bunny mom is all. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Missbee85 said:


> She is on some baby receiving blankets I have washed and put in the cage warm on and off everyday her incision looks great healing very well she doesn't seem to bother it to much. I have noticed her being very lazy about moving her back end though. Could this be due to pain? I have an 8 month old male in the bunny room but have been keeping them separated due to the fact that he hasn't been neutered yet. That is coming up. He visits her cage and they lay next to each other with the cage separating them. It is very sweet. I let her out for a bit today while he was in his cage to eat. But she was interested just hunkered in a corner. This is when I noticed how thin she really is now that she has pulled out the extra hair on her sides and back feet. I'm concerned about her weight. I just recently lost my oldest boy and guess I may be being a bit overly concerned.. Protective bunny mom is all. Thank you for your response.


If she is favouring her back end still I would pop her back to the vets again and mention this to them. In my opinion you are doing the correct thing letting them near each other but not touching - this is what I did when I had my 2 bucks neutered at separate times.

Pop her back to the vets - they'll probably say she is fine and put your mind at rest but if not then they can get your girl sorted 

The weight loss could be due to the fact that you were used to seeing her in a pregnant state and now she isn't she looks smaller, but again, wont do any harm just to get her checked over again 

Em
xx


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

She has an appt scheduled for the 31st but may just take her in sooner if she keeps favoring her back end. Thank you for all the advice. Do you have any suggestions on good ways to help renurish her? Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

You obviously have to be careful with too much sugar for them, but you could increase the food you put out for her and also make sure she has access to timothy hay etc. 

If her calcium levels are fine then you could add a little alfalfa too 

Em
xx


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok ..she has a Timothy hay roll in her cage at all times. And she loves celery and grapes but only if I feed them by hand. As far as her pellets she's barely touching those. I even put some in some warm water to soften them but she's just not very interested yet. Hopefully she perks up in the next few days or our vet is going to grow very tired of us haha. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Missbee85 said:


> Ok ..she has a Timothy hay roll in her cage at all times. And she loves celery and grapes but only if I feed them by hand. As far as her pellets she's barely touching those. I even put some in some warm water to soften them but she's just not very interested yet. Hopefully she perks up in the next few days or our vet is going to grow very tired of us haha. Thanks.


Brill  celery isn't wonderful for them (tend to find the lighter the colour the less vitamins it has) but if it's never upset her stomach before then no worries. I like that she'll only have it hand fed :lol: they're so picky aren't they. Don't worry about bothering your vet - it's what they're there for and they'd much rather be pestered than someone have a poorly bunny  I'm sure she'll start to put weight back on soon. Keep us updated on her  Love some photos too!

ps What's her name?

Em
xx


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

I will remember thAt about the celery. I'm not a fan of giving it to her but she loves it and right now as long as it's not upsetting her then I'll gladly give it to her. Her name is Miss Molly. I will def post pictures soon. I'm so thankful I stumbled apon this website. I really do appreciate the help. My buns are just like my human kids. And with just losing my oldest bun recently I'm very protective haha.

Xoxo Brittany


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Missbee85 said:


> I will remember thAt about the celery. I'm not a fan of giving it to her but she loves it and right now as long as it's not upsetting her then I'll gladly give it to her. Her name is Miss Molly. I will def post pictures soon. I'm so thankful I stumbled apon this website. I really do appreciate the help. My buns are just like my human kids. And with just losing my oldest bun recently I'm very protective haha.
> 
> Xoxo Brittany


:lol: no worries at all - if you ever see my threads about my dog you'll see how much I worship him :thumbup:

I'm so sorry you lost your bun. I lost mine earlier this year 

If I give my boy celery I tend to just give him the leafy bits because they're a bit darker.

It's a really lovely forum 

Think there's some pictures of woof (my bunny) up on my profile page somewhere lol but he's there in my signature anyway 

Em
xx


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miss Molly is doing much better today. She's even getting around better. Now I just have to get over my nerves and have my baby boy king neutered so they can be together. Thanks for the help


----------



## AnimalLoverSian (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad shes better 
I got my buck Rocky neutered last summer, and it was the best decision of my life ;D 
No more spraying up the walls, no more biting and drawing blood :L
If her appatite goes, try making her porridge, but make it with hot water, not milk and let it cool, Rocky hates it, but apparently my friend said that it got back her rabbits appitite.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad shes perking up, the excursive will help get the anaesthetic out of her system. I would take away and nest she builds I know its mean but it will help her settle much better. I would ask your vet about her weight when you go back, they should have weighed her before her op and can let u know if she is under weight.


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

Molly is even doing better today.. I have had her out of her cage most of the day so she could get some much needed excercise Lil king isnt very happy as he is blocked away from her. Her eating is back to normal  I am ready to have lil king neutered I can not take the spraying everywhere.. He loves to spray my 3 yr old daughter even got her in the face today.. He wasnt doing that until we brought Molly home though so I think its just the female presence. I did take Mollys nest away that she had made against the vets advise they even said buy her some "babies" from the pet store. but I wasnt ok with that because I did not want to confuse her. and since I took her nest out she has perked up and isnt acting so sad. I am gonna make them weigh her on Thursday when I take her back bc they had a pregnancy weight not a real one. I think she may have been neglected by her previous owners. She doesnt like her whiskers bumped at all.. and she walks like a cat instead of hopping. And she is very skidish. But she is slowly warming up to us.And I am hoping to put some weight on her little by little. I am noticing she is a big chewer.. Chews everything.. None of my other buns have had this issue.. Any advise on what to do about this.. I gave her a bunch of lids and tops to things and some baby rattles and filled plastic Easter eggs with some treats but they only occupy her for so long.. Well thanks for all the advise.. I am loving this forum


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Just picked up on the thread :thumbup:

I'm glad she's almost back to her hoppy self    

Em
xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Missbee85 said:


> Molly is even doing better today.. I have had her out of her cage most of the day so she could get some much needed excercise Lil king isnt very happy as he is blocked away from her. Her eating is back to normal  I am ready to have lil king neutered I can not take the spraying everywhere.. He loves to spray my 3 yr old daughter even got her in the face today.. He wasnt doing that until we brought Molly home though so I think its just the female presence. I did take Mollys nest away that she had made against the vets advise they even said buy her some "babies" from the pet store. but I wasnt ok with that because I did not want to confuse her. and since I took her nest out she has perked up and isnt acting so sad. I am gonna make them weigh her on Thursday when I take her back bc they had a pregnancy weight not a real one. I think she may have been neglected by her previous owners. She doesnt like her whiskers bumped at all.. and she walks like a cat instead of hopping. And she is very skidish. But she is slowly warming up to us.And I am hoping to put some weight on her little by little. I am noticing she is a big chewer.. Chews everything.. None of my other buns have had this issue.. Any advise on what to do about this.. I gave her a bunch of lids and tops to things and some baby rattles and filled plastic Easter eggs with some treats but they only occupy her for so long.. Well thanks for all the advise.. I am loving this forum


Glad she is on the mend 
I would suggest a small ammount of porridge(made with water) a couple of times a week for putting weight on her  Barley rings are also good for it but you have to be careful how many you give. 
As for the chewing, I would try to get hold of some apple, pear or cherry tree branches, they love to chew them and it might stop her chewing the other stuff!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Cherry and plum twigs arnt safe for buns?

I find mine love willow fresh or the balls from the pet shop. 

Did the vets check her teeth when they spayed her? Give her plenty of timothy hay several times a day and that should keep her busy and off your skirting boards they can be very destructive.


----------



## Missbee85 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not sure if they checked her teeth but when we go back to the vet on thursday I am going to have them check everything. She is very thin. I can see her ribs and her hip bones. I give her hay constantly and pellets.. I have been hand feeding her veggies and fruits twice a day. She eats a ton of hay.. and she loves marigolds.. I was putting newspaper under her blankets in her cage but she just shreds those.. and she loves to chew the night table legs when she is out and about. I think im gonna rub some bitter apple spray on them to keep her from chewing those.. Thank you all so much. You have been so very helpful. Ive never owned a girl bun.. She seems a bit more high maintence then my boys.. and my boys were on the plump side of the scale. Hopefully everything checks out at the vet and we get her plumped up as well.. She did a few binkys today while she was out and that was the first time she has done those since living with us so thats a good sign


----------

